# installazione scheda audio C-Media CM8738

## shun

ciao a tutti,  ho un problema nell'installazione della mia periferica audio, che è precisamente, dopo aver fatto un 

lspci -v

```
02:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10)

        Subsystem: C-Media Electronics Inc CMI8738/C3DX PCI Audio Device

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 21

        I/O ports at e400 [size=256]

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

```

ho cercato nei vecchi post di installazione ma non ho trovato nulla di utile.

Non trovo sorgenti in rete, cosa mi consigliate di fare?sono ad un punto morto...   :Sad: 

grazie

----------

## koma

cosa usi? alsa? oss? arts?

----------

## shun

ho emergiato alsa...ho aperto l'alsamixer ma mi da come scheda audio una intel ICH5...

mentre se apro Kmix mi da sia questa che la C-Media ecc ecc

Io ho 2 schede audio nel pc, ma quella della mobo è stata disabilitata.

----------

## shun

rettifico...

sto cercando di sistemare il tutto con alsa...

ogni aiuto è gradito ^^

----------

## shun

dunque...ho configurato alsa, ma ho un problema...

quando apro alsamixer mi  da il master non modificabile, cioè non ho ne MM ne 00 come valore...quindi non mi si sente l'audio..come posso fare?

un aiutino? 

grazie......

----------

## koma

hai usato alsaconf ?

----------

## Super_Treje

Ma il kernel come lo hai configurato ???

----------

## shun

 *koma wrote:*   

> hai usato alsaconf ?

 

si certo, ho utilizzato alsaconf.

per quello che riguarda il kernel l'ho modificato seguendo un howto di gentoo.org in italiano per la configurazione di alsa.

----------

## Super_Treje

 *shun wrote:*   

>  *koma wrote:*   hai usato alsaconf ? 
> 
> si certo, ho utilizzato alsaconf.
> 
> per quello che riguarda il kernel l'ho modificato seguendo un howto di gentoo.org in italiano per la configurazione di alsa.

 

Quindi hai abilitato a built-in solamente :  <*> C-Media 8738, 8338

disabilitando tutti gli altri ?

Eccetto forse : [*] AC97 Power-Saving Mode

----------

## shun

http://www.gentoo.it/home/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=81&Itemid=31

la guida è questa ^^

si, cmq ho lasciato solo quello.

----------

## Super_Treje

Fosse che il problema stia proprio nel fatto che hai disabilitato da bios la scheda audio integrata   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## shun

non credo proprio.

il fatto è che ero riuscito a far partire l'audio, sentivo l'audio dei video su youtube, poi un amico mi ha detto di leggere una guida piu aggiornata e ci sara stata qualcosa che ha scombussolato la configurazione.

il problema è che quando apro alsamixer il master volume non ha nè MM nè 00 sotto, è proprio vuoto.

è sicuramente per questo che non va l'audio, e non  ho idea di come risolverlo.

----------

## shun

dunque...

sono riuscito a far partire una porzione di audio.

mi rimane tutt'ora muto aMsn e qualsiasi lettore mp3 abbia emergiato.

avete consigli?

non so piu dove sbattere la testa.

capisco che devo sbrigarmela da oslo la maggior parte delle volte ma...ora mi serve il vostro aiut ^^  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Super_Treje

Gia' provato a vedere su google e prima con un bel po' di guide ?

Sinceramente non saprei da dove iniziare pero' mettendo dei paletti si possono escludere delle problematiche.

Allora se il kernel lo hai ben configurato lo possiamo escludere come problema.

Quali pacchetti alsa hai installato e che ALSA_CARDS hai messo ?

----------

## shun

ho messo proprio la mia, la cm8738

il kernel è configurato ottimamente, ricompilato pomeriggio per stare sicuro.

infatti l'audio per meta va.

non va per le altre applicazioni.

se guardi su ho postato la guida che ho seguito, c'è il link diretto ^^Last edited by shun on Fri Nov 16, 2007 9:24 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## koma

hai la use flag mp3 abilitata? hai detto as AMSN di usare aplay per eseguire i file audio invece di play ?

----------

## shun

 *koma wrote:*   

> hai la use flag mp3 abilitata? hai detto as AMSN di usare aplay per eseguire i file audio invece di play ?

 

entrambe le cose... la flag mp3 è abilitata, su amsn invece non avevo messo 

```
aplay $sound
```

 ma dopo averlo messo non  sento comunque l'audio...

-_-   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## shun

uppo il post nella speranza di qualche illuminazione ^^

----------

